# Marathon here we come!



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

My family and I are about to board a flight for NC/Miami and then driving to Marathon!!!! We have rented a house and a 27ft boat for the week! House has a slip and freezer/ ice maker. I shipped all my fishing gear to the boat rental in advance! Have a good friend who sent me all his gps fishing holes!!!!! Can’t wait!!!! We will fish Bahia Honda for Tarpon and going to the Humps later in the week if weather forecast holds. Snorkeling and yellow tails in between! Stay tuned for updates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have done that same type of fishing trip to Marathon a couple of times. Only went out to the humps one time but from what I know that may be a good location. Hope the wind is not to bad during your trip. Have a good time, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just touched down in NC. Next stop, Miami!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Welcome to your new happy place. Love the Keys!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Home base for the next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

There’s a fish market on Coco Plum for your shrimp, scallops and crab claw needs, seeing you have a kitchen


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice place.
Good place to get your bait -








Captain Hook's | Now Serving Marathon, Big Pine Key and Key West!


Captain Hook's has your scuba, snorkeling, rental boats, fishing charters and water sports needs from Marathon, Big Pine Key and Key West, FL.




captainhooks.com


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Skunk out. Managed 1 keeper Mutton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Beats being at work up here right? The beauty of the ocean is you may catch a hundred tomorrow... Marithon is awesome. How's the wind?


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Super windy/rough which is why we fished 7 mile bridge. The mutton fought above their weight class. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

Bunch of undersized mutton and a few sharks today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Enjoy ! Just back from Florida myself  didn't get to do that type of fishing just fished some piers nothing big but it was only a matter of time !! 
Seen dolphins take guy's fish 4 different times. Oceans are a different animal


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

I’ll be leaving on May 8th for some Tarpon action!! Would like to catch dinner one day, but usually don’t have the time to do both. 

Could I hit ya up for some “dinner” spots. ?
Those Mutton’s are Dee-lish-ious!!!


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

We have caught lots of mutton. Only one legal. The big guys go offshore and the wind has been hammering all week, so we are stuck bridge fishing. We did hit an inlet yesterday for some mangrove snapper. We went to the cut in the old 7 mile bridge today for a change of scenery. It was a grunt festival. Couldn’t keep em off our baits. But we did hook a Goliath grouper on our shark rig. Couldn’t stop him and he ran us around a piling and broke us off. We went back to our marker 100 and set back up. We caught multiple nurse sharks and almost got spooled by something huge before it spit the hook. Butterflied herring is the way to go. We used the mangrove carcasses for shark bait today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and my family will be heading down next week. 
Any new reports?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Fishingparadise said:


> Me and my family will be heading down next week.
> Any new reports?


Wear your mask..

Have fun!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Wear your mask..
> 
> Have fun!


Have fun agree ! But was sure nice with no mask


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

We used our lucky rock. Does the same thing as the mask. Nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Broadbill (Jan 3, 2016)

I just got back to Michigan after spending a month down there with my own boat, the Yellowtail bite was tough some days. the Dolphin and Blackfin Tuna was decent from 250 and out best Dolphin action was 650-800 feet for the bigger fish, also the tuna on the hump was nothing short of stellar. Fresh Ballyhoo for the dolphin was a must.


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Been down here for the last week “Islamorada “ having fun losing a lot of big fish and catching others


----------



## Fishingparadise (Aug 7, 2008)

Me and my family have been down in Islamorada for the last week. Catching lots of good fish and losing the big ones


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Acts 11:7 said:


> Just touched down in NC. Next stop, Miami!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Do NOT rent a car from Miami rentals. Crooks! They were dinging my bank account for months after the trip! Then tried to negotiate fees down. 

Good luck! The keys are a very special place. We filet, vac seal and freeze all our fish and use a cooler as a second checked bag. Stays frozen by the time I'm back in west MI.


----------

